# VGA kabel alt oder neu



## yusuf50 (2. April 2013)

gibt es einen unterschied zwichen alten oder neuen VGA kabeln ich hab einen laptop und mein TV/Monitor nimmt irgent wie kein HDMI an darum hat mir mein Vater ein VGA kabel geschenkt das älter als 10jahre alt ist und das ist irgent wie so orange und heller liegt es am kabel oder am TV/Monitor ?


----------



## drstoecker (2. April 2013)

hallo, du sprichst hier von vga und hdmi anschlüssen, welchen anschluss hast du am laptop und welchen am tv den du nutzten willst?mfg


----------



## yusuf50 (2. April 2013)

VGA und HDMI hat mein laptop und ich spreche von dem ORION 66cm LED TV DVB-T/-C Tuner USB Wiedergabe 3 Jahre Garantie — QVC.de


----------



## Polyethylen (2. April 2013)

Ähm, willst Du jetzt eine Verbindung über HDMI oder VGA herstellen? Geht es bei beiden Verbindungsarten nicht? Schau mal beim Laptop, ob du noch einstellen musst, dass der Laptop das Videosignal über VGA/HDMI ausgibt. Und stelle natürlich auch beim TV auf den richtigen Eingang. 

Ob ein altes VGA-Kabel schlechter ist als ein neues ist schwer zu sagen. Kann sein, muss aber nicht. Wenn die Schirmung gut ist, wird es relativ annehmbare Ergebnisse liefern, es wird jedoch nie besser sein als HDMI (VGA=analog, HDMI=digital).

PS: Ich sag sowas nie gerne, schon alleine weil ich selbst nicht perfekt bin, aber es gibt auch sowas wie Punkte (.), Kommas (,), Groß- bzw. Kleinschreibung und Grammatik. Das ist grauenvoll zu lesen und noch schwieriger zu verstehen.

lg


----------



## yusuf50 (2. April 2013)

also über HDMI ging es nicht und über VGA siet es schei** aus so orange und die farben sind extrem


----------



## Polyethylen (2. April 2013)

Dann schau mal, ob du für die Übertragung über HDMI noch etwas aktivieren musst (in den Grafiktreibereinstellungen - welche Grafik hast du?). 
Wenn es über VGA mistig aussieht kann das daran liegen, dass in den Grafikeinstellungen etwas umgestellt werden muss. Entweder am Fernseher oder am Laptop. Ansonsten klingt es so, als wäre die Farbsättigung zu hoch eingestellt und ein zu hoher Rotanteil vorhanden.


----------



## Lexx (2. April 2013)

VGA-Kabel kübeln. 

Solch riesige Bildschirme solltest du - wenn möglich - tunlichst digital und nicht mehr analog ansteuern.


----------



## yusuf50 (3. April 2013)

@Lexx der TV/Monitor ist digital gesteuert

@polyethylen ich habe die Intel (R) HD Graphics und ich muss nichs aktiviren wenn ich den TV/Montor an den laptop verbinde (oder andas rum)


----------



## Lexx (3. April 2013)

Ja und was willst dann mit einem VGA-Kabel?


----------



## yusuf50 (3. April 2013)

mein TV/Monitor ist irgent wie kaput man kan nichts über HDMI


----------



## Polyethylen (4. April 2013)

Ist vielleicht das HDMI-Kabel defekt (Kabelbruch o.ä.)? Sind die Anschlüsse sauber. Probiere mal ein anderes HDMI-Kabel, bzw. eine andere Quelle an den Fernseher anzuschließen (z.B. Kamera). Natürlich auch via HDMI. Dann könnte man nämlich feststellen, was defekt ist: Fernseher, Kabel oder Laptop.


----------



## AchtBit (5. April 2013)

Dir ist schon klar dass du eine HDTV kompatible Auflösung im Laptop einstellen musst, sonst bleibts finster im TV/Monitor. Mit dem HD Ready TV ists nicht weit her. So wie ich das sehe geht nur die 1280x720 Auflösung weil die native Auflösung vom TV nicht dem HDTV standard entspricht. Zudem musst 50hz bei der Auflösung wählen. Normal muss aber dein GFX Treiber die Einstellmöglichkeiten für alle HDTV Standards besitzen. Bei meinem Laptop ist das in der Forceware wählbar.


P.S. da der TV nur 50hz verträgt ist dein Bild etwas überreizt. Wenn du das Ding schon über VGA ansteuerst, dann versichere dich die richtige Res. und Bildwiederhohlrate einzustellen.  Ansonsten wird dein TV bald den ADIOS AMIGO machen.
Deiner Bildbeschreibung nach, haust du dem TV grad 60hz um die Ohren.


----------

